# Choc lab in Colorado



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

I am looking to get a female choc lab puppy in april. Anyone no of any good kennels for good hunting and family labs. I live in Grand county and would prefer a couple of hours drive or less, but would consider farther if necessary.
Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

These guys have dogs that are really nice bird dogs; I don't know if there's a chocolate available now:
http://www.bclabradors.com/about.html
pm sent


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats where I got my lab from. They are good people with good dogs.


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

I will have a litter available at about that time.
See the details at springvillelabs.blogspot.com
They are very well bred dogs.

call if you would like
801 368 3427
Mike


----------

